# Creating a Neighborhood Protection Plan



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

If anyone is serious and wants to be in position to expand, organize and defend your neighborhood, be it urban or rural, then free help is available as our group has already done that and we can give you our files to use.

But here is my condition to share. I will not waste my time here just so others can have a laugh. I don't have the time to waste. I will quickly outline a few things and post a few files. If anyone is seriously interested contact me at [email protected] and I will openly share and give you my time.
*
Starting Point:* Secure a copy of the cookbook on how to do this and use it. Amazon used to sell it for $250. 
*You can have it for free*:  PDF 

B]Book Review:[/B] A Failure Of Civility: Not Your Ordinary 'Head For The Hills' Survival Book

We have already surveyed our neighborhood for who will survive several months, who might be prepared, who are leaders and may help defend the area. All of this was done without them knowing what we were up to.

We have already contacted a few neighbors, helped them be come prepared, and set the stage later for a meet and greet if chaos occurs. Right now they do not know who we are unless the email us first.

We have specific plans to help them secure their homes for defense and how we can support them.

We have a list of basic inventory needed to implement our plan cheaply.

If asked I will share how you can do this and post files.

The takeaway here is this poem I read as a teenager:

_They drew a circle that shut me out,
Heretics, Hypocrites, a thing to flout. 
But wits and I had the will to win,
I drew a circle that brought them in​_.

With a plan in hand, a little support to be shared with them and inexpensive radios inventoried, they will beg to get into your boat. It's all up to you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So you make a plan. You organize . You are conspired to commit a crime. The Local DA will hang you. Have you not noticed a major effect to go after anyone that tries to defend themselves. better be real careful.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I did a mental inventory of my neighbors with this in mind. I am not overly friendly with them so I really didn’t have a real sense of their beliefs except that they have Trump signs in their yards. I approached one to put out some feelers about a neigborhood watch/maybe neigborhood assistance kind of thing. I did not mention prepping! This neighbor is friendly with the others and I thought if sucessful he could be a go-between to approach others. To be perfectly blunt...... this neighbor is a jackass looking for an excuse to shoot people with his deer rifle. Now Looking closely at the rest of my neigbors (from my semi-detached perspective), I’m not going to approach any of them. Two are very selfish, one is an opinionated loud mouthed drunk, another is a gay couple that will probably side with the looters, and the few remaining are ancient and decrepit. So like it or not, the chiefster household is on its own.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I did a mental inventory of my neighbors with this in mind. I am not overly friendly with them so I really didn't have a real sense of their beliefs except that they have Trump signs in their yards. I approached one to put out some feelers about a neigborhood watch/maybe neigborhood assistance kind of thing. I did not mention prepping! This neighbor is friendly with the others and I thought if sucessful he could be a go-between to approach others. To be perfectly blunt...... this neighbor is a jackass looking for an excuse to shoot people with his deer rifle. Now Looking closely at the rest of my neigbors (from my semi-detached perspective), I'm not going to approach any of them. Two are very selfish, one is an opinionated loud mouthed drunk, another is a gay couple that will probably side with the looters, and the few remaining are ancient and decrepit. So like it or not, the chiefster household is on its own.


 Move, you are in a rough area. Good luck.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My neighbors are pretty much self sustaining, do it yourself country boys.
They mind their own business, I mind mine. 

The only one I would assist would be my immediate neighbor, an Air Force vet who was Security Police dog handler in Thailand during the Vietnam War.

Our area would be one of the last to be directly affected by major chaos. I firmly believe the Lord led my wife and I here, to this piece of property 25 years ago, because hard times are coming.

The only people we would allow to come here are our children and their families.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Miss read one person and your rear end is on the line. You can not drive around and decide who is a asset or liability just by looking at their property. Ever hear of the ole saying you can't judge a book by it's cover??

Maybe a little less time reading fairy tales and spend some time getting to know your neighbors. A case of beer or a friendly neighborhood barbecue will tell you more about most people then any book.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Miss read one person and your rear end is on the line. You can not drive around and decide who is a asset or liability just by looking at their property. Ever hear of the ole saying you can't judge a book by it's cover??
> 
> Maybe a little less time reading fairy tales and spend some time getting to know your neighbors. A case of beer or a friendly neighborhood barbecue will tell you more about most people then any book.


 Here what is a Neighborhood is not the same as in a city . Bit more distance. Other side is you not only know everyone your know the family. In many cases going back a couple generation. People across the road fine people. Wife is afraid of guns always has been.
But They love Dogs and have many. Simple We let the Dogs out you grab the gun. place north sold last year and luck would have it. Couple purchased it we have know a long time went to school with my Sons and daughter. We know where they stand and it is the right stand. We had on crazy liberal moved in this area some years back. She moved after Sheriff informed her young boys and girls hunting was legal even if it was near her land. She assumed she had a right to stop all hunting .
It will not be hard figuring things out when SHTF out here.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Cheifster23:* You and I took the same approach. We both did it in stealth and are just holding the information.

My brother was a big boater and always had a small yacht. He taught me that whenever he offered help to another boater, the other boater had to cast a line to him. Otherwise my brother would be liable for damages if the other boat was damaged in rescue. Our strategy should be the same. We must be prepared but not organize until TSHTF. That will be the come to Jesus time when your neighbors, including spouses and crying kids, really show their true selves.

If you are revealing a completed plan and organization ready to go, sweeten the deal by assisting them and their homes, they will readily throw their ropes to you. It will not be a hard sell.

You do not need everyone in a particular circle, just some. They can then pull several families together to strengthen themselves defensively. Add a radio and now your groups are working together. And thus it begins to grow.

*Smitty901:* The NPP will not be formed until after TSHTF. If you notify the Sheriff he will be relieved. The NPP is not violating any laws; it is just prepared to share intelligence and help defend each other from physical harm.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The old man who owned 50 acres down the road from us died last year. A man and his wife bought it a few months ago. Met him a couple of times and he has called me a few times to ask questions.

We share an Access Road. The Access Road needs maintaining; Brush Cutting, Box Blade and Leveling, Limbs and Trees removed from road, that type if stuff. 5 owners own the land down the access road. Only 2 owners have lifted a finger to maintain road; me and one other like minded neighbor. The other two landowners have never done one thing to maintain the road and rarely even visit their land.

Back to the new guy, the few times I have met and talked with him, he mentions that he will help with the maintenance of the Access Road. To date, he has NOT.

The next time he says something about helping maintain the access road I will probably tell him something along the lines of; Hey buddy, every time we talk, you spout this bullshit about helping maintain the Access Road and not once have you done it. There are Do-ers and there are Talk-ers, guess I learned which one you are"...or some such thing.

He also wants me to chip and in and put up a fancy gate at the entrance way. Right now we have a simple Post and Rail fence and a Cattle gate. Loks like ******** live down the road kinda thing...I told him I'm happy with a cheap cattle gate, why invest in some fancy gate that might say to bad people, "Hey we got good shit down this road, come and take it!"

I'd rather advertise that mean old ******** own the land, stay away...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Slippy: * Trust me, I am not a bible thumper. But I love the verse where Jesus was asked about a person sinning by working on the sabbath.

Jesus gave an example of a man whose ox was stuck in a muddy ditch on the sabbath. He said something to the effect of "Depends on whose ass is in down in the ditch."
Right now your neighbor is high and dry without a problem . . . today.

We sent letters to possible future members advising them to prepare and if TSHTF we may contact them. In the meantime we supplied a generic email address they can elect to communicate more now without having our identity. We also gave a package of goodies to assist in their protection and an outline on how to prepare quickly and cheaply. They are worthless to us if they are not supplied to survive. Post SHTF we will be able to see if they are member material.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have one next door neighbor I could work with. And one about a block away that's a maybe.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Paraquack:* Perhaps in time you may decide to draw a bigger circle.

P. S. I am not really addressing anyone specificlly here, I am addressing the world in general.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> If anyone is serious and wants to be in position to expand, organize and defend your neighborhood, be it urban or rural, then free help is available as our group has already done that and we can give you our files to use.
> 
> But here is my condition to share. I will not waste my time here just so others can have a laugh. I don't have the time to waste. I will quickly outline a few things and post a few files. If anyone is seriously interested contact me at [email protected] and I will openly share and give you my time.
> *
> ...


Good plan. Have been thinking along similar lines for quite a while. Just havent formulated a cohesive game plan. The dog takes me for walk in our pat of da hood near each day..and has for years. I got the good helpers pegged. Cops and cdriminal justice system still seem somewhat functional at present but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The whole reason we moved into the middle of nowhere was to get away from the whole "neighborhood watch" mentality. I love my neighbors now precisely because I do not have to interact with them. They wave or honk when they drive past our place, I do the same when drive past theirs. That's it. If they asked for my help moving a sofa or something, I would certainly give it. But other than the occasional BBQ, I really do not want to spend the time with anybody except my wife that is required to put together a comprehensive plan for anything.

I do not want to be a leader in my community nor do I want to follow a leader; I want to be left alone.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Organize.. it’s called neighborhood watch. Nothing illegal or conspiring about it. Hell, the police will even set up a sign for the group.

And that group can be prepared for whatever comes. Great way to poll peoples attitudes as well as the police. 

With that said, there is no neighborhood watching in my rural area and calling my area a neighborhood might be a stretch. I know most of them and believe the majority will pull together in a crisis. Couple of freeloaders around for sure but only a couple. 

Thanks for the info Jim.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor.. I agree with you.. I really don’t want to lead or follow.. just be left alone (as my wife says, left to my own devices). But unfortunately, in todays world that may not be possible. Cursory understanding of neighbors attitudes could pay benefits down the road. Don’t have to interact on a constant basis, and we sure don’t other than a truck wave (country people get that) but we try to understand if the SHTF where people would stand. Knowledge for me is key.. then back to my own devices.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Start With A Basic NPP.*

For those that want to be left alone you might at some time consider a stripped down Neighborhood Protection Plan.

Go for just a mutual *Drive By Shooting Agreement*. If anyone in the group is raided they can call for help by radio.
The other members would do a drive by shooting with the raider's truck as the target. The whole show would be over.

Kinda like a Catastrophic Insurance policy, eh?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I can't say I have a comprehensive plan... but I have a plan. I certainly don't have anything in writing. Guess my situation is similar to @Slippy in that I live about a mile down a one way lane, out in the country. There may be 10 homes on our lane, two of which are farmers with nice cattle herds.

I stock enough food to feed all for several months. My plan would be to initially contact my farmer neighbors and work out a plan regarding sharing of resources during the crisis. Then later, we could approach any remaining neighbors to have them join up. As I've said many times here, the last thing I want is starving, close in neighbors. Most people fear roving gangs. I fear a desperate neighbor. You can't run them off or shoot them just for being around.

The way I see it, feeding a starving neighbor is not charity... it just makes good, survival sense. These extra people can certainly be used for security & working the gardens. The biggest challenge would be getting the gardens up & running. I keep hundreds of pounds of seed in storage & I have a tractor. The two farmers have much bigger equipment. It is critical to plan on feeding a group of people. Almost everything I currently grow is based on that. My experience has taught me which crops feed the most with the least effort. IMO, there is no better survival crop than amaranth. I experiment with different varieties each year. The amount of food just 1 pound of seed can produce is mind boggling. That one pound can seed a whole acre and the whole plant, which can grow 7-8 feet tall, is edible. It also would not attract strangers, as say an acre of corn, because it looks like a weed. Consider it stealth gardening.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

********: * You might consider an arrangement with the ranchers to help protect their cattle.

The neighborhood could take shifts watching over the herd. If raided a shotgun shell or two will send them running.
They may kill an animal but they cannot run with it. So for the price of two rounds of ammo, the rancher can still butcher some veal cutlets.
The neighborhood wins and the raiders score a lose and probably won't be back.

Folks, *look deep for options and opportunity in forming loose mutual groups.*


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> ********: * You might consider an arrangement with the ranchers to help protect their cattle.
> 
> The neighborhood could take shifts watching over the herd. If raided a shotgun shell or two will send them running.
> They may kill an animal but they cannot run with it. So for the price of two rounds of ammo, the rancher can still butcher some veal cutlets.
> ...


That is why I would consult with them first. I'm sure they don't have thousands of pounds of food in storage, like I do, however they have knowledge, equipment, land... and hundreds of cows. I know them well & I feel very certain we would work well together. Protecting the cattle, gardens & property would be of paramount importance during a crisis. I would expect we would need to split the herds among different properties on our lane also, for no other reason than to increase pastures available. This need for security is the main reason I think we would need the other neighbors.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

In exchange for protecting a farmer's crops and a rancher's herd, the protectors might take a *First Option To Purchase* some of the harvest.
This is where having some silver dollars may come in handy.

One problem the farmer will have is fertilizer in the future. He can't just shit it. This can be resolved by the group switching to *Human Manure Composting*.
Once it is aged a year it can be placed on crops. The farmer can't shit his fertilizer but the group can!

Urine diluted to a 10% solution is also fertilizer. But the above compost is much better as it has nutrients whereas the urine is just nitrogen.

You would be wise to own a seed gathering book when you approach the farmer. He won't have one. Cost: $17


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> In exchange for protecting a farmer's crops and a rancher's herd, the protectors may have a *First Option To Purchase* some of the harvest.
> This is where having some silver dollars may come in handy.


As opposed to hoarding silver (or similar) I choose to hoard food, seed & equipment. Depending on the crisis and the folks involved, precious metals may have no worth. In my situation, I will bring plenty to the plate to ensure a working relationship with the farmers, so that we share resources. Adding others to the group, that provide little besides hungry mouths & manpower, could well be an issue. I feel that the farmers will soon realize you either work with these neighbors... or against them.

No one here has ever gone thru a severe crisis. One can only guess how things will work out.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

********: * I am not sure what you are saying here when it comes to less stocked neighbors.
The way I see it they are not your problem. When they crap out they may no longer be able to serve the rest of the group on the agreement you have formed. 
The organizer will steer the agreement so it needs to be planned for now prior to stress hitting. You get to set the ground rules.

You get to choose if you are responsible for feeding 30 persons or just your household. Plan wisely.

You said: _"No one here has ever gone thru a severe crisis. One can only guess how things will work out."_
Ships are designed to leak. They know it will happen so they install a bilge draining system.

Our group had to do the same. We planned what happens when a member's food runs out, when someone refuses to work, or becomes a danger to the group.
We then planned for it. This way all involved knows what to expect; it's only fair that all knows the terms up front.

But a NPP is a much looser organization than bringing in people under one's roof. So the planning is simpler. Your group may choose to still offer protection to one family but not food assistance.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> ********: * I am not sure what you are saying here when it comes to less stocked neighbors.
> The way I see it they are not your problem.


I see that as being short sighted but maybe it is because the difference in our arrangements. I don't think you or your group live at your compound, but I may be wrong. In my case, these extra folks I'm talking about are neighbors... folks I know. We are not in a large subdivision but live way out in the country, on a narrow one way lane off a county road headed to nowhere. Most are ******** and avid hunters and several own & live on hundreds of acres of land.

Providing security is most certainly my problem. I feel too many preppers only concern themselves with protecting themselves from outside forces... marauding gangs of city folk. I agree that is a concern but I feel the greater danger comes from hungry, armed neighbors that you can't run off. So as opposed to ignoring that close in threat or thinking I'll simply shoot them... I plan on dealing with that threat. EVERYONE needs to deal with that threat. Having plenty of guns & barricades, IMO, is not a solution for someone who lives right next to you & has a right to be out & about.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

You are right in what you just said and earlier when you said "No one here has ever gone thru a severe crisis. One can only guess how things will work out."
I totally agree with you.

And I am not trying to address your particular situation. You know it better than I could ever do. * I am addressing all that read this thread. *I am not trying to talk you into anything.

From my viewpoint there is the world of today then there may be the world of a lot of different days as the chaos may escalate in our area, with each day being different.

I do live at our farm/retreat. We have plans for today, tomorrow, fall back plans, and downright end of the world plans. I sleep better at night knowing we have a lot of plans as options; we are not painted into one single corner. My guess is that we will continue to envision possible problems and plan for them as well as we can. * The planning is free.*


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Planning! All this planning, worrying, and trying to out guess or anticipate what is soon coming is wearing mighty thin. I find myself obsessing and it is affecting my outlook and disposition. I guess some would actually call it mild depression. In spite of being pretty well stocked, I’m always worried that I haven’t done enough or stocked enough. This non-stop barrage of doom and gloom in the news can really get you down. And all the false information we are fed just makes it worse. It’s stressful. Doesn’t seem to be much joy in life as of late.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Organize.. it's called neighborhood watch. Nothing illegal or conspiring about it. Hell, the police will even set up a sign for the group.
> 
> And that group can be prepared for whatever comes. Great way to poll peoples attitudes as well as the police.
> 
> ...


Yes..should be very legal. The cops have one for my part of da hood. Went to several meetngs and even got a free burger. They said anybody can do it but not no guns allowed even those with legal gun toting cards. I said..what idiots and never went back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> The whole reason we moved into the middle of nowhere was to get away from the whole "neighborhood watch" mentality. I love my neighbors now precisely because I do not have to interact with them. They wave or honk when they drive past our place, I do the same when drive past theirs. That's it. If they asked for my help moving a sofa or something, I would certainly give it. But other than the occasional BBQ, I really do not want to spend the time with anybody except my wife that is required to put together a comprehensive plan for anything.
> 
> I do not want to be a leader in my community nor do I want to follow a leader; I want to be left alone.


Post of the week!!
As The Fonz would say "Exactamundo!!"

Besides the AF vet next door, across the road the husband is in construction and sometimes is gone for days or a week. He knows my wife and I will keep an eye on the place and his wife is as safe as we can make it.

Other than that, it's like you say, people wave when riding by and that is plenty enough interaction for me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't mix and mingle with my neighbors much. I wave to a few and say howdy on occasion, maybe the occasional chit chat, but for the most part I keep them at a distance. Just the way I like it since I don't like or trust most people. There are a few I will approach if it goes south. Just a few that I feel are like minded. I will approach no one till it hits the fan. I have a lot of hunters in my neighborhood, a couple of retired military and a couple of neighbors that may need to be adjusted immediately. :tango_face_grin:


----------

